# Tattoos in ems



## wlamoreemtb (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok so I have heard some talk at one of my jobs that any visible tattoos will no longer be allowed in any public service job. I want to get some input from others on how you feel about this. i personally have one on my lower arm and think its quite ridiculous! Tats do not change your standards of care or anything to do with pt care.


----------



## Jon (Jun 26, 2008)

Someone is pulling your leg with the "any public service job" bit... that is an issue of employer policy (which might be set, in part, by local government requirements).

It has become a hot-button issue recently... but there are also a lot of dedicated folks with cool tattoos... check out www.Strikethebox.com for some.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 26, 2008)

Better hide them when you apply for a job with me. We do not allow visible tattoo's nor visible facial piercings.. The same as newscasters, and other professional services.

R/r 911


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm just going to copy and paste my response from this exact question in the Gay in EMS forum.(Don't worry OP you are the first as far as i know to post this question)
i have 7 tattoos and two piercings. Four tatts are on my forearms. i have yet to encounter a patient that i could not strike up a great conversation based on my tattoos. i usually get "so what does that one mean" or grandma going "i have one to...see". my appearance in no way shape or form denotes my abilities. granted i always wear a suit to the interview so that they cannot tell but none the less. I wear the suit to show them my character before they have a chance to judge me off my tattoos, that way when they do see that i have them they usually say, "wow, I'd of never guessed. I come of as a young looking and extremely well mannered individual. All responses are yes mamm/no mamm and yes sir/no sir. when i have kids in the back of the ambulance...i even call them sir or mamm. pending the environment my vocabulary changes, i.e. professional setting more advance vocabulary. i think that you would be the same person regardless of the pretty pictures or words on your arms...or how many holes you have in/on your head.


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Jun 26, 2008)

wlamoreemtb said:


> Ok so I have heard some talk at one of my jobs that any visible tattoos will no longer be allowed in any public service job. I want to get some input from others on how you feel about this. i personally have one on my lower arm and think its quite ridiculous! Tats do not change your standards of care or anything to do with pt care.



I don't have any problems with tats.

 I am a brand new EMT-b soon to be EMT-P student, and the CEO of the ambulance service came and spoke to our class just to tell us what ambulance services expected of employees and he told one guy in our class point blank that he wouldn't hire him because of tats and piercings. 

 He went on to explain why, and it wasn't because of his ability was any less than anyone else in the room but because of the opinion that some patients have.  He said that he "didn't want a patient to hesitate to call 911 fearing that tatted up thug was going to be taking care of them"  thats his words, not mine


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Jun 26, 2008)

Jon said:


> Someone is pulling your leg with the "any public service job" bit... that is an issue of employer policy (which might be set, in part, by local government requirements).
> 
> It has become a hot-button issue recently... but there are also a lot of dedicated folks with cool tattoos... check out www.Strikethebox.com for some.



Yes what i should have said was EMS, and PD


I have also yet to have a PT hesitate bc of my tat and yes very very good conversation starters


----------



## EMTBandit (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't really see the big deal with having tattoos while being on an Ambulance or any other job for that matter. I've had very pleasant conversations with patients talking about their tattoos. I may see the problem that management or other higher up may have with them, but as long as they aren't offensive I don't see any problem with them. I see them purely as a work of art. My father has a few and they are all very tasteful, one including all of his children's names on it, and my mothers name.


----------



## karaya (Jun 26, 2008)

I've commented on this before and will again here. It's absurd to compare tattoos and piercings as an excuse because one feels that should not be a reflection of his or hers outstanding patient care skills. With that mentality, let's just start wearing cutoff jeans, flip flops and wife beater t-shirts while on duty. I see plenty of people attired that way around town, so it should be okay for EMS crews as well. After all, that shouldn't have a bearing on ones so-called outstanding patient care standards?

Of the three emergency services (law enforcement, fire, EMS) EMS has lead the way in consistently lowering its professional appearance standard over the past decade. Fire services is a close second, especially fire services that have EMS. Law enforcement's professional appearance hasn't changed and still rises well above fire and EMS and their professional appearance commands respect. You don't see too many law officers with piercings sticking out of their head, visible tats or uniforms that lower their standard of professional appearance.

Patient skills should never be an excuse for presenting an unprofessional appearance and unfortunately many in the EMS industry fail to realize this costly mistake.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

Karaya, ican see how you view this topic...however i don't ever wear piercings at either joband my tattoos are in good taste. i have seen teh hopital workers and Ambulance crew members with some pretty bad tatts, this i think projects the image that most people in society associate with criminal or unprofessional. I know that i can't change your mind on this one nor am i trying. I think that tattoos can be done in good taste and not alter ones professional apperance, and they can be done in bad taste and make the individual look like a "thug or "punk".


----------



## karaya (Jun 26, 2008)

You're being a bit narrow on this mikey.  It has nothing to do if the tat is a good one or a bad one; it is the perception it delivers in this industry as being unprofessional in appearance.  I don't think they (tats) at all reflect the character of an individual as good or bad, at least in this day and age.

Please don't take wearing tats as a personal attack on your skills or character, you sound like a very skilled and caring medic.  But visible tats as well as facial piercings are flat out unprofessional in this industry.   Ridryder911's comparison of a newscaster is another excellent example how certain industries enforce professional appearance.  I'm sure there are many newscasters sporting tats, but you won't see them on the evening news.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 26, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> I think that tattoos can be done in good taste and not alter ones professional apperance, and they can be done in bad taste and make the individual look like a "thug or "punk".



Unfortunately thats not how its looked at tho. I don't have any tattoos but I do have piercings, and people look at you diffrent because they do have that low class un-intellegent(think I spelled that wrong LOL) image of people with tatts and piercings.


----------



## ksrrvfd (Jun 26, 2008)

*The personell pool will get smaller....*

If tats/piercings are a big problem for hiring people has anyone stopped to think that this younger group of students and EMT-B and EMT-P newcomers are coming from a generation where those are the cool things to have. That being said there is gonna come a time where it will be hard to find anyone who does not have a tat or piercing. Then what? Is the shortage of medic's gonna grow because of the stereotype. I don't have tats or piercings but my hair is not exactly above the collar. That being said, I also work in a very small town where the people are mostly farmers and ranchers and they don't have any problems with it. I have no complaints on my patient care or appearance ever.


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 26, 2008)

The issue is not your patient care. The issue is presenting a professional appearance. No one will say that having visible tats or piercings will lower your ability to be a good medic. But the reality is that it will impact your ability to get a job with some agencies.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 26, 2008)

Id also like to throw in their alot of the people that I know in this field around here have tatt. of the kids/family department, ambulances fire trucks 9/11 memorials.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 26, 2008)

As long as you cover them while working, it's fine.


----------



## mdkemt (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess this is a bit of a different view in a sense.  I have both tattoos and piercings.  I do have visible piercings and have *NEVER* had an issues.  Now all my tattoos are hidden and that is because I think it is more professional.  Even the man that has done all my tattoos doesn't show off his work at work.  He is completely covered and I respect that.

As for piercings...I can see how certain piercings are not as tasteful and don't look as professional.  The only visible piercings I have it a small diamond stud in my nostril and then ear piercings.  The nose piercing has never been an issue.  To be honest most people don't even notice it because it is a small studd.  However if I went to a job interview and they offered me a job under the condition I have it removed while at work I would have no problem with this.

Personally it is up the employers descretion but I would hope I wouln't be denied an interview based on the fact I had piercings especially without being given the option of having them removed at work (not an attack on anyone because I didn't read every post fully).  I can say that being in this career has discouraged me from getting anymore.  Plus I am not as young as I was when I decided they were *Oh So Cool!*

MDKEMT


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 26, 2008)

ksrrvfd said:


> If tats/piercings are a big problem for hiring people has anyone stopped to think that this younger group of students and EMT-B and EMT-P newcomers are coming from a generation where those are the cool things to have.



... and this generation is in for a hard fall from grace when they start to realize that their boss doesn't care about how cool something is/was or about making someone feel good because they tried. You (directed at the current/next generation enter the work force) don't get points for trying and not everyone makes the team. Why put extra strikes against yourself before you've proven (note: Prove as in "work" with good referrals not prove as in "passed a test") your value?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

I have worked at the ER for about a year now and not a person there couldtell you that i have tattoos. not that i'm ashamed of them but our ER is usually cold so i tend to use long sleeve shirts.


----------



## reaper (Jun 26, 2008)

I have tats, but not one is visible. I had the common sense to place them appropriately, when I choose to get them. I for one look at a potential employee that has tats on the forearm and piercings in the face, as someone that does not make the best decisions in life.

I have worked with people that were hired, as long as they covered up the tats or removed the piercings. It never failed that they were getting yelled at for showing up with the tats showing or a piercing in.

This generation will have to grow up eventually and learn to work in the real world. Your bosses will always be older and are not gonna hand you the world on a platter.

I'm with Rid, that you need to learn to keep your appearance professional.


----------



## mdkemt (Jun 26, 2008)

I am not saying Rid is wrong by any means.  I think it is up the the employer.  I would have no problem coming to work without a piercing in and if I did I would expect to be disciplined.

MDKEMT


----------



## So. IL Medic (Jun 28, 2008)

karaya said:


> I've commented on this before and will again here. It's absurd to compare tattoos and piercings as an excuse because one feels that should not be a reflection of his or hers outstanding patient care skills. With that mentality, let's just start wearing cutoff jeans, flip flops and wife beater t-shirts while on duty. I see plenty of people attired that way around town, so it should be okay for EMS crews as well. After all, that shouldn't have a bearing on ones so-called outstanding patient care standards?
> 
> Of the three emergency services (law enforcement, fire, EMS) EMS has lead the way in consistently lowering its professional appearance standard over the past decade. Fire services is a close second, especially fire services that have EMS. Law enforcement's professional appearance hasn't changed and still rises well above fire and EMS and their professional appearance commands respect. You don't see too many law officers with piercings sticking out of their head, visible tats or uniforms that lower their standard of professional appearance.
> 
> Patient skills should never be an excuse for presenting an unprofessional appearance and unfortunately many in the EMS industry fail to realize this costly mistake.



Well stated.

More and more services in my area have instituted a no show tattoo rule along with moving away from informal t-shirt or polo's to uniforms with badge/service identifiers and gee, we saw an improvement in relationships with the hospitals and the communities.

Professional appearance matters if you want to be treated as a professional.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 28, 2008)

*Perception is important, but content is too.*

The type of tattoo is important in that certain gangs and philosophies (e.g., white supremacists) you don't want to get involved with often carry characteristic tattoos, including under the hair on the scalp. Lion, our former Russian cop, can tell you hair raisng stories about tats! (Pun unintended). In fact, if law enforcement is notified about suspicious tats, it could help them protect the patient from potential attackers at ER or after. Lots of crude tatts would raise your index of suspicion for bloodborne disease in the patient, also.

I've seen people wearing tatts for childish rebellion cover them up and take out the piercings after a few months' gainful employment if they make it through probation, while other folks who just wear them continue to, no biggee.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 24, 2009)

do most EMS agencies give you the option to wear short or long sleeved shirts? my tats would not be visible if i had a long sleeve shirt, but they would with a short sleeve shirt.


----------



## atropine (Jul 25, 2009)

Tats do not lower the indusrty standard, they can be hidden most of the time need be, how ever how do you hide the 300lb, 5'6 paramedic?, who by the has exceptional patient care, that is more of an issue than tatoo's are.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 25, 2009)

i was a little confused by your sentence


----------



## medic417 (Jul 25, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> do most EMS agencies give you the option to wear short or long sleeved shirts? my tats would not be visible if i had a long sleeve shirt, but they would with a short sleeve shirt.



It is service by service.  One service here only allows short sleeve uniform shirts, but allows long sleeve undershirts.  If you have tats that are seen with short sleeves you have to wear a long sleeve undershirt.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 25, 2009)

haha, i think that would look a little ridiculous...


----------



## medic417 (Jul 25, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> haha, i think that would look a little ridiculous...



I agree.  Personally I would like a long sleeve uniform option even though I have no tats.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 25, 2009)

How would it look ridiculous? Have you not heard of the layered look?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> How would it look ridiculous? Have you not heard of the layered look?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9nJlXLF06k


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just returned from a conference and one of the main discussion was this issue in regards to professionalism. The speaker had pics of a CHP that had a "sleeve" type tattoo and ironically gang member he was arresting had the similar type of designs and without the uniform both would had looked the same. 

As the speaker described the CHP officer was actually in violation because the short sleeve and display of his  tatt's. That he drew the attention away from the emphasis of his badge and uniform and placed upon himself. 

The pendulum is swinging back, as more and more professional requirements that do not allow them to be in view. The shortage does make it easy to pick and choose on whom you want displaying your company's image. 

As it was described the first 180 seconds is impression and then the rest is built upon trust; however one has make the first hurdle and that is usually done by the old "judging the book by its cover". 

R/r 911


----------



## thrilla82 (Jul 25, 2009)

atropine said:


> Tats do not lower the indusrty standard, they can be hidden most of the time need be, how ever how do you hide the 300lb, 5'6 paramedic?, who by the has exceptional patient care, that is more of an issue than tatoo's are.



now this is an intriguing point because it is quite true.  i could not tell you how many times ive seen an extremely over weight FF/P step out the back of the rig.  some can see this as a double standard.  its easy to hide tat's but how do you hide the belly that folds the belt over?  just curious on thoughts of this.  why the double standard?  i thought professionalism also means taking care of ones image, uniform, weight, hair style, ect....


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 25, 2009)

reaper said:


> I have tats, but not one is visible. I had the common sense to place them appropriately, when I choose to get them. I for one look at a potential employee that has tats on the forearm and piercings in the face, as someone that does not make the best decisions in life.



That's the way my three tats are. I made sure to get them in places where they would be covered in my standard work gear.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Just returned from a conference and one of the main discussion was this issue in regards to professionalism. The speaker had pics of a CHP that had a "sleeve" type tattoo and ironically gang member he was arresting had the similar type of designs and without the uniform both would had looked the same.
> 
> As the speaker described the CHP officer was actually in violation because the short sleeve and display of his  tatt's. That he drew the attention away from the emphasis of his badge and uniform and placed upon himself.
> 
> ...



Good information.  Thanks.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 25, 2009)

It is absurd to judge people by tattoos and piercing. It is typical conservative fear mongering at its worst and has absolutely zero to do with patient care ability or professionalism. To say that it is not professional to display body art is unfounded (show me a science that says so). A pierced and tatted paramedic can wear a uniform and have a college degree as anyone else can. 

Welcome to the 21st century. There will be a day soon where it will be illegal to base hiring decisions or to discipline employees based on this, and I am a member of various organizations working to write the laws.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 25, 2009)

daedalus said:


> It is absurd to judge people by tattoos and piercing. It is typical conservative fear mongering at its worst and has absolutely zero to do with patient care ability or professionalism. To say that it is not professional to display body art is unfounded (show me a science that says so). A pierced and tatted paramedic can wear a uniform and have a degree as anyone else can.
> 
> Welcome to the 21st century. There will be a day soon where it will be illegal to base hiring decisions or to discipline employees based on this, and I am a member of various organizations working to write the laws.



Theres no way to know that is why you were not hired.  Sorry unless laws are made to say X percent must be tattoo and piercing visible.  Then we can start having to give bonus points on tests as they were written for people w/o tats etc.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 25, 2009)

sasha- c'mon know, i layered look? haha

deadalus- when i see someone with tattoos i judge them based on those tattoos, its not my decision, my brain just tells me "hey they have tattoos, therefore they are this type of person" its just human nature... helll i have tattoos... and personally if i owned a EMS service i would also probably not hire them if they had tattoos on their hand or neck or face/scalp... but if it is anywhere, where the tattoo could not be seen while wearing a long sleeved shirt i would allow it, but i would require them to wear a long sleeve shirt and keep the tattoo covered at all times.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 25, 2009)

> sasha- c'mon know, i layered look? haha



The layered look is cute. I often wear 3/4th sleeved black shirt(uniform is black pants) under my uniform shirt because I get cold easily in the hospitals. So wear long sleeves under your uniform and cover your tattoos!


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 25, 2009)

its actually a decent idea, and i guess looking cute aint soo bad... haha...


----------



## Sasha (Jul 25, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> its actually a decent idea, and i guess looking cute aint soo bad... haha...



To me it's better than seeing a flaming skull, a naked woman, some chinese symbols that probably spell out "I'm cliche and lame" or some gang symbols.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 25, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! your right, and i agree with you completely... for the record i dont have any of that....


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 26, 2009)

daedalus said:


> It is absurd to judge people by tattoos and piercing. It is typical conservative fear mongering at its worst and has absolutely zero to do with patient care ability or professionalism. To say that it is not professional to display body art is unfounded (show me a science that says so). A pierced and tatted paramedic can wear a uniform and have a college degree as anyone else can.
> 
> Welcome to the 21st century. There will be a day soon where it will be illegal to base hiring decisions or to discipline employees based on this, and I am a member of various organizations working to write the laws.



Welcome to the 21'st Century, where the job market is able to pick and choose. Look unprofessional and you won't be hired. Alike I described the fad of tatt's is on the way out and removal is on the way in. Selling of a business in the human nature is not a science but an art and no you won't find data, no need to. 

As long as employers can have professional image and moral clauses that laws will appealed. Alike described, prove it.

R/r 911


----------



## ResTech (Jul 26, 2009)

I think tattoos are like dress style... some are better than others. Some fat, sloppy looking Medic with his/her shirt hanging out and not buttoned properly, and faded uniform pants would look much worse than someone with nicely done tattoos and in good physical shape with a neatly pressed uniform and clean look.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 26, 2009)

i do agree with that ^^^^


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 26, 2009)

ResTech said:


> I think tattoos are like dress style... some are better than others. Some fat, sloppy looking Medic with his/her shirt hanging out and not buttoned properly, and faded uniform pants would look much worse than someone with nicely done tattoos and in good physical shape with a neatly pressed uniform and clean look.


 
And like dress styles, the company you are seeking employment with will have their opinion of "style". As Rid, especially, now, employers can pick the candidate for hire who has a "style" they like.  As well, you "style" may change over then next couple of years.

If an overweight candidate shows up, they would also expect to be well groomed for the interview. It is usually after one is hired that they get sloppy. However, to fix that, the employer just needs to give some personal advice to that employee. The tattoos are not that easily "fixed". As well, those tattoos may look great now on young healthy skin but if you plan on working for a few years, they can start to look very bad as the skin ages. In fact, some look just awful and people just in their 30s or 40s are very embarrassed about them but are unsure about the procedure and expense of getting them removed.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 26, 2009)

> Some fat, sloppy looking Medic with his/her shirt hanging out and not buttoned properly, and faded uniform pants would look much worse than someone with nicely done tattoos and in good physical shape with a neatly pressed uniform and clean look.



It is easier to get new pants, rebutton a shirt and tuck it back in than it is to remove a tattoo. And the sloppy dressed aren't citing personal expression when their uniform is criticized.

What do you consider good physical shape? Thin? You can be thin and be in horrid shape just as you can be overweight and in good health.


----------



## motomedic (Jul 26, 2009)

You like or not the elder folks may look at it as unproffesional or what have you. I have tattoos on my upper arms that can  be seen at diff angles etc. Although I have not had a big issue I have seen ppl look at wonder im sure. Some fire/ems places due have rules in place out hear in county and I have heard that some fire places are doing "swim tests" to see what prospective employees may have. 
 Well this is a long winded response. but just be tasteful with the art work you are going with. when in doubt roll long sleeves to your interview and look ahead of time at the polocies. Cheers


----------



## ShockAdvised (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't think a book should be judged by it's cover, however, it is. We are dealing with the public, and we are subject to their observations. I believe it is our job to provide a neutral setting for our patients.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 26, 2009)

sure its easy to just tuck in the shirt, get a new pair of slacks, and to button the shirt up, BUT depending on the personality of the person, they may just not care, and thats the problem.... 

also it really is the persons opinion...if i saw a medic who looked john goodman in the movie "bringing out the dead" i would think he is a bad medic, jsut because he is just sooo overweight... now, if i see Nicholas cage, and he had some tattoos, i would think he is better than john goodman... but thats just my opinion. for those of you who have not seen bringing out the dead, i feel sorry for you.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 26, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> sure its easy to just tuck in the shirt, get a new pair of slacks, and to button the shirt up, BUT depending on the personality of the person, they may just not care, and thats the problem....
> 
> also it really is the persons opinion...if i saw a medic who looked john goodman in the movie "bringing out the dead" i would think he is a bad medic, jsut because he is just sooo overweight... now, if i see Nicholas cage, and he had some tattoos, i would think he is better than john goodman... but thats just my opinion. for those of you who have not seen bringing out the dead, i feel sorry for you.



So you are saying you do the exact same thing you are arguing against? That is judging a book by it's cover, so to speak?


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 27, 2009)

i never said that tattoos were acceptable in a professional standpoint...
i never said that companies shouldn't judge the person just because they have tattoos... 

personally if i were the owner of a business i wouldn't hire a medic with tattoos that couldn't be covered up, i also wouldn't hire a overweight medic. when it comes down to being professional i believe the person should have no visible tattoos, and should be physically fit, and NOT overweight. 

all i am saying is that in my opinion a overweight person looks worse than a FIT person with tattoos... yes i am judging and thats just human nature... you do it too.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm overweight and have visible tatts.

DGAF.

My company is cool with it, and I'm losing weight because I want to get on a fire dept EMS service. All of which are cool with visible tatts.

Gotta love the Chicagoland area.

Many FFs, EMT-B/Ps, and LEOs have visible arm sleeves, random tatts, etc.

We are a fairly liberal city however.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> i never said that tattoos were acceptable in a professional standpoint...
> i never said that companies shouldn't judge the person just because they have tattoos...
> 
> personally if i were the owner of a business i wouldn't hire a medic with tattoos that couldn't be covered up, i also wouldn't hire a overweight medic. when it comes down to being professional i believe the person should have no visible tattoos, and should be physically fit, and NOT overweight.
> ...



Speak for yourself. I don't judge people by their outter appearance, and I really hope you are joking.

The pressure to be thin in today's society is really taking a toll on people. In an effort to meet those standards they use dangerous and unhealthy dieting techniques and making for some really sick people.

Also, obesity can be caused by some underlying medical conditions, mental and physical. 

A well groomed obese person can still straighten out easier then a tatted medic.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 27, 2009)

gonna have to agree to disagree i guess...Because our eyes are the first sense that begins to collect information while we make our judgements. It is impossible not to make judgement. The shallow and misguided part comes in when we make our final judgements too early, without collecting all of the important infomation. Someone who is well dressed and good looking may be the biggest crook out there, but you may initially see him/her and think (or hope) that he/she is someone you would like to trust or get to know. Conversely, we may be initially be driven away by the sight of a homeless person, but he/she may be the nicest, most honest person on earth... its biology, its human nature... you might not choose to judge, but you do.

when speaking of a overweight medic it also has to do with the question, can he physically do his job well? can he go up those 12 flight of stairs, without stopping? can he continue to do CPR without pausing? im talking OVERWEIGHT not just a little chubbily bubbly.

once again... its our job to maintain professional appearance, and i believe that a very overweight person, who cant effectively do their job shouldn't be hired... i also believe that a person with VISIBLE tattoos (hands, neck, face, scalp) should not be hired as well.

also, how can a obese person clean up better than a tatted medic? if the tatted medic dosnt have any tattoos in those crazy areas, like the hands, head, and neck. then all he has to do is wear a long sleeved shirt, right? he will look as normal as anyone else.... now an obese person, you cant tuck away a belly that hangs 4 inches below your belt....


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't have any tats or piercings, but I like them. As in, I seriously considered becoming a tattoo artist when I was younger.

However, I think they should be covered on duty. Plenty of older people firmly believe that all tattoos are either tramp stamps or gang symbols, and no uniform will ever convince them otherwise. Not the best image to project. Besides, we wear uniforms for a reason. Individual expression kinda defeats the point.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Why does everyone keep referring to the "older people".. are they the only age population that matters? Granted, they are a large part of the population we serve but they are not the only ones. Younger ppl can identify more so with ppl who they perceive to be more like them.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Why does everyone keep referring to the "older people".. are they the only age population that matters? Granted, they are a large part of the population we serve but they are not the only ones. Younger ppl can identify more so with ppl who they perceive to be more like them.


 
I see many gang members with knife and gun injuries. Should I modify my dress to accomondate them? I also see people from many different countries and religions? Should I dress just like them? No, one should keep neutral dress/appearance that is considered professional in this country and appropriate for the job they are performing. 

Has anyone ever noticed what other professions consider "causal" when they are allowed to dress "down"?   I seriously doubt if any law or accounting firms would still allow for tattoos to be visible.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

> Should I modify my dress to accomondate them?



No, but why is such an emphasize placed on accomondating the older population and making them comfortable? I am of this generation and gonna live as such.


----------



## whatw14578 (Jul 28, 2009)

i have a tongue ring (its clear and you cant see it) in during my medic and er shifts and its aloud. but its only cuz its not noticeable. a reg bar bell it not aloud


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jul 28, 2009)

The service I work for offered me a position based on my resume. They then requested an in-person interview. It was summer, and I was wearing short sleeves showing 2 of my tattoos (both forearms). The interview was conducted and I was offered a position based on my interview and my resume. As well as a short BLS based exam. I'm so glad I work for a company that based whether or not they would hire me based on my ability to do the job as opposed to decisions I made almost 20 years previously. Even though I have tattoos, I am fully capable of presenting myself proffessionally.

I would consider someone that would offer me an interview based solely on tattoos/peircings over my resume, job experience and references to be pretty unprofessional themselves. And, fairly narrow-minded.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

> I would consider someone that would offer me an interview based solely on tattoos/peircings over my resume, job experience and references to be pretty unprofessional themselves. And, fairly narrow-minded.



I don't see it as unprofessional. They are picking people who would project the image they wanted to potray. Within reason, that is their right. Many people, young and old, do not think tattoos are the mark of a professional or responsible individual and that would make them uncomfortable.


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Why does everyone keep referring to the "older people".. are they the only age population that matters? Granted, they are a large part of the population we serve but they are not the only ones. Younger ppl can identify more so with ppl who they perceive to be more like them.



Because tattoos were way less common for their generation, and they're not as likely to understand. For them, tattoos were for sailors and criminals, pretty much. 

I'd rather avoid scaring some patients than actively identify with others. I'd say it's easier to treat a patient who doesn't identify with you than it is to treat one who's actively scared of you.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 28, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Because tattoos were way less common for their generation, and they're not as likely to understand. For them, tattoos were for sailors and criminals, pretty much.
> 
> I'd rather avoid scaring some patients than actively identify with others. I'd say it's easier to treat a patient who doesn't identify with you than it is to treat one who's actively scared of you.


 
Tattoos are a status symbol among young people today.  Unfortunately, many of the young patients we see in the hospital today are gang members.   When we get a patient in the ED that has been involved in any type of violence, a member of our police foruce will be present and they will also be checking tattoos.   We have had people apply for hospital jobs with a gang tattoo and even if that part of their life is a distant past, they carry their story on their body and will be subject to scrutiny.    

We have had young people also killed just for wearing a shirt that is the same color of a gang.   One would surely see that there is just not concern amongst older people but young also who may have concerns also.


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 28, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Tattoos are a status symbol among young people today.  Unfortunately, many of the young patients we see in the hospital today are gang members.   When we get a patient in the ED that has been involved in any type of violence, a member of our police foruce will be present and they will also be checking tattoos.   We have had people apply for hospital jobs with a gang tattoo and even if that part of their life is a distant past, they carry their story on their body and will be subject to scrutiny.
> 
> We have had young people also killed just for wearing a shirt that is the same color of a gang.   One would surely see that there is just not concern amongst older people but young also who may have concerns also.



Don't get me wrong--we have that too. But we also have tons of good kids who get them. It's rebellion against parents, self-expression, and all that good stuff. Since it seems like everyone's doing it, I don't associate them with gangs unless it's a gang symbol or a violent situation. 

Meanwhile, our gangs have gotten smarter. I've been hearing more and more reports of gang members who didn't have any, or had something completely innocent-looking to represent their membership instead.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 28, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Meanwhile, our gangs have gotten smarter. I've been hearing more and more reports of gang members who didn't have any, or had something completely innocent-looking to represent their membership instead.


 
And that makes it every more dangerous.  Read a little about the number of kids killed due to mistaken identity.  Be glad you don't live in a city or work in a busy ED where you will see patients from many parts of that city become a patient or fatality due to gang violence.  In the 30 years I've worked as a Paramedic (and RRT), I can't even begin to tell you the number of dead gang members or mistaken gang members under the age of 18 I have seen over the years. 

I can easily see how some would associate the worst with tattoos.  But even from a medical standpoint, I am often wondering if the person with many tattoos has had a Hepatitis panel ran.   That goes for medical professionals and patients.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Tattoos are just for expression and art. Yes, a small minority may get ink to identify with a particular gang... but that is the minority in major cities were gangs are a problem. 

Like I have said before... I have never received any negative remarks and have always received verbal compliments from my patients in the ED and in the field. Most of these were older patient from 60's - 80's. No patient was ever scared or anxious cause they saw 3 nautical stars or a tattoo that said Music all nicely done on my arms. But than I am always professional and polite so that may have had something to do with it to.

Until I see first hand what you guys are saying about tattoos instilling fear and having patients think less of tatted providers, Im not gonna buy it in the least. Especially since I have tattoos and have experienced the exact opposite reaction many times over. 

When people start to develop experiences that over shadow what they always thought to be true, they will start to change their mind and perception in a positive manner. Change in society takes a long time and if we all play follow the leader and maintain the status quo,  that change will never occur and negative perceptions will always remain. To me that is a dead society.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Hepatitis panel because of a tattoo??? you always like to go deep dont you... never keep it simple. If ppl with tattoos should get hepatitis panels then everyone who is having sex needs to get tested for Hep, HIV, and the many others!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

> If ppl with tattoos should get hepatitis panels then everyone who is having sex needs to get tested for Hep, HIV, and the many others!



Those who are sexually active should get tested for STDs regularly. Don't be stupid just because you think it's clean.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Hepatitis panel because of a tattoo??? you always like to go deep dont you... never keep it simple. If ppl with tattoos should get hepatitis panels then everyone who is having sex needs to get tested for Hep, HIV, and the many others!



If multiple partners by either partner yes they do.

I am aware of many unlicensed individuals doing tats on the cheap.  They do quality work but may be skipping certain precautions taken by others.  And even among licensed not that uncommon for them to get shut down for unclean practices.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Regardless of multiple partners... it only takes one right? That new bf or gf just may be the infected one... and if your working in healthcare after the first time you better get tested... thats just silly as is the hep panel for tattooed ppl.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Regardless of multiple partners... it only takes one right? That new bf or gf just may be the infected one... and if your working in healthcare after the first time you better get tested... thats just silly as is the hep panel for tattooed ppl.



Why? Needles are a common mode of transmission for hep.. and what do tattoos use? Needles.

It only takes ONE dirty needle to change your life. It is suspected my mom got hep C off of some pedicure instrument years and years ago. (Yes, I get tested regularly for multiple reasons, but she is one of them.)

Hep C and other similar diseases should not be taken lightly, and yes, sexually active (even people who claim to be mutually exclusive) and health care providers should be tested regularly. You want to catch it early, before you're in liver failure.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Because that is called PARANOID. When I get ink, I investigate the shop and make sure they have a good reputation, have an autoclave, and I insist that I see them open the sterile needles they are going to use on me.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Regardless of multiple partners... it only takes one right? That new bf or gf just may be the infected one... and if your working in healthcare after the first time you better get tested... thats just silly as is the hep panel for tattooed ppl.



Nope in this day and age you should require your sex partners to pass a health screening prior to having fun.  If not don't expect the government to pay for the years of medical care because you thought with the dipstick rather than using the brain.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Because that is called PARANOID. When I get ink, I investigate the shop and make sure they have a good reputation, have an autoclave, and I insist that I see them open the sterile needles they are going to use on me.



So? I'd rather be paranoid and clean then relaxed and infected.

Do you get how horrible hepatitis C is? It is not a pretty death.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

lol... ppl make me laugh sometimes... you can be clean and relaxed without being paranoid by using the commonsense I aforementioned above.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> lol... ppl make me laugh sometimes... you can be clean and relaxed without being paranoid by using the commonsense I aforementioned above.



Or you can be relaxed, miss something, and end up yellow and dying.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

So many things sound good in principle... but practicallity is so different.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> So many things sound good in principle... but practicallity is so different.



What are you talking about? It isn't practical to go take a blood test once a year?


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

A health screening of your bf or gf before sex? A hep test after getting a tattoo? 

What's next, a screening for MI after every Big Mac and Large fries?


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Hepatitis panel because of a tattoo??? you always like to go deep dont you... never keep it simple. If ppl with tattoos should get hepatitis panels then everyone who is having sex needs to get tested for Hep, HIV, and the many others!



Yes, they should get tested regularly.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

> A health screening of your bf or gf before sex?



Just because they say "I'm clean" doesn't mean they are. I'm not gonna risk my health like that!


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> A health screening of your bf or gf before sex?


I'm going to respond with a quote from you.



ResTech said:


> it only takes one right? That new bf or gf just may be the infected one


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Well you and your bf can have your first date at the drs office getting screened for STD's... that would be sweet. How are you gonna know they even went? You gonna force them to have a paper in hand before they undress you? Like I said... PRACTICALLITY.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Well you and your bf can have your first date at the drs office getting screened for STD's... that would be sweet. How are you gonna know they even went? You gonna force them to have a paper in hand before they undress you? Like I said... PRACTICALLITY.



So, you'd be willing to risk getting infected, just because getting tested isn't romantic?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

> Well you and your bf can have your first date at the drs office getting screened for STD's...



Sorry sweety, I don't sleep with a guy on the first date, it would be a lot further along in the relationship, and yes, I want the results. If he can't do that then my health isn't worth a few nights of fun.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Who are you kidding? Have you ever went to the drs office to get screened or asked your gf to go to the drs to get screened before having sex with her? Has anyone on here ever done that before or know ne one who has done that before? That just doesn't happen! Not saying its not a decent idea... but it doesnt happen.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Who are you kidding? Have you ever went to the drs office to get screened or asked your gf to go to the drs to get screened before having sex with her? Has anyone on here ever done that before or know ne one who has done that before? That just doesn't happen! Not saying its not a decent idea... but it doesnt happen.



I've done it. I think it's foolish of you if you don't. Like you said "That new bf or gf just may be the infected one". I'd like to know if they're infected before I hop in the sack with them.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

I will definitely send you a prize and recommend you for poster child of the "Get Screened before Getting Slammed Campaign"


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Who are you kidding? Have you ever went to the drs office to get screened or asked your gf to go to the drs to get screened before having sex with her? Has anyone on here ever done that before or know ne one who has done that before? That just doesn't happen! Not saying its not a decent idea... but it doesnt happen.



Are you kidding? Testing can be done at the health department! They call you when your results are in, you go down and get your results. Have you NEVER been tested for STDs before? Some places even do it for free!


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha.. I'll nominate you along with HotelCo... you two can be on the billboard together.....


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

All sarcasm aside, I seriously urge you to get STD testing if you never have before. It is a good idea to get tested annually.

Here is a link to free and low cost STD testing in your state. The link can also be used for other states, just requires you choosing your state.

http://yourstdhelp.com/maryland.html


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

I might get tested just so I can be on the billboard with you two....lol.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 28, 2009)

Guess the older generation had the right idea, wait till marriage not worry about all this crap.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Out of absolute, terrifying fear of getting an infraction because someone cant take a joke... I'll refrain from commenting ne more on the discussion.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 28, 2009)

WOW, this thread has gone from one spectrum to the other.... haha, now were giving adult to adult advice on sex, wow.... hey i have an idea, we are all adults here, why dont you let someone live their sex life the way THEY wanna live it... i actually agree with restech, sure it might be a great idea to both get tested before you have sex, but really? that just does NOT happen... 

someone, said that old people only believed that tattoos were for sailors and criminals, well i guess i can get all the tats i want now, im a sailor.... haha good excuse, that will be my excuse.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

It's funny people say that it doesn't happen, because it DOES happen.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah 4% of the population!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> yeah 4% of the population!



Source for that?


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Its called 31 years of real world experience... thats my source.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Its called 31 years of real world experience... thats my source.



Yeah, that doesn't work as a source.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Does for me and thats all that matters.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Its called 31 years of real world experience... thats my source.



As a supposed health care provider are you playing that ignorant? Your service don't require Hep panels periodically? Yeah, tell me all about how well you know your health since Hep C and Non A/B have very little symptoms as it destroys your liver and cells. Two of the best damn professor of emergency medicine got it and did not know it... but alas your a paramedic student and you know by the "real world experience"? Next, you will tell me you know bad smoke from good..... You investigate what on tattoo? You really know that their autoclave really works and the temp was just right?.. yeah sure. 

As a health care provider your damn right I ask for a blood test before the naughty occurs... No not being old fashioned or prudish but rather being smart. Sorry, your past can be transmitted to others. Nice way to tell other you love them by giving them a gift that keeps giving.. and giving. Maybe that separates me from others so be it.. and to be truthful never had any problems as they recognize my concern for myself and them.... 

As professional health care providers we should be enforcing and demonstrating to others safe and the healthy ways, not the contrary

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

> Maybe that separates me from others so be it..



Plus one! For the entire post, really, but that section particularly!


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

The 31 years of experience was clearly in response to the source for the 4% comment.... dont patronize me and try to make it out to be something it isnt. 

We were required to have physicals every 2-3 years depending on the age bracket you fell into, so ya... I did get tested. 

And if its a reputable shop that has been in business for lots of years and I see them open the single use sterile needle, and the tattoo artist is wearing gloves, I feel pretty safe... their business depends on cleanliness. The tattoo shop I go to even wears face masks when giving piercings... nothing is ever 100% unless you fully abstain... and than life is just a bore.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> . and than life is just a bore.



Just me personally, I rather have a boring life than no life or to later have Kaposi's sarcoma, or have to take interferon injections and have s/s of severe flu for weeks and see your liver slowly disintegrate.. yeah, call me boring..

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

> have to take interferon injections and have s/s of severe flu for weeks



my mom had to do those for her hepatitis. Let me tell you not only was it painful and miserable for her, but painful and miserable for the rest of us to watch it.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah that mentality is a boring one.... everyone that gets a tattoo is such a hardcore risk taker.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Yeah that mentality is a boring one.... everyone that gets a tattoo is such a hardcore risk taker.



That isn't the mentality at all. It's the idea that someone who doesn't get tested for things like Hep, HIV, etc. is very foolish, perhaps even scared of what their results would be.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

> We were required to have physicals every 2-3 years depending on the age bracket you fell into, so ya... I did get tested.



Read the whole post...

And I believe he was referring to getting tattoos... as in call him boring for not taking the chance of getting hep because of a tattoo.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 28, 2009)

he does get tested!!! as do i... we just dont freak out about everything. be practical.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> he does get tested!!! as do i... we just dont freak out about everything. be practical.



Once every two to three years? YEAH that's safe.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 28, 2009)

well i have to get tested every year... military


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

We get a complete physical including a full panel of blood work and a stress test which is more than what most FD's and EMS stations require. What are we supposed to do, get tested every week, every 6 months? If there is an exposure while working than obviously you get tested!


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 28, 2009)

thats what i was thinking... should i get my blood tested every time i do a smallpox vaccine, or change the dressing? its extremely contagious right?


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, you should... everytime you wipe your ***... u better go get tested... after you kiss ur mom... go get tested... u dont know where she has been.... sleep with your wife tonight, go get tested... she might have done her boss before she came home.... 

very important... every day... get tested like Sasha and Rid. No excuses.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 28, 2009)

ahahha.... amen brotha.... dont forget to get tested after going to McDonalds to eat.... cant trust them damn hoodlums with all them tattoos, and piercings...


----------



## medic417 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, McDonalds... that is the hardcore risk.... If my tattoos don't strike me dead... McDonalds and BK will! either from an employee acquired hepatitis or a massive MI. 

I bet Rid and Sasha dont ever eat there...too risky...lol.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Im waiting on someone to come back with a study or a comparison of the cheeseburger to the Big Mac tand how one is safer than the other... and than for someone to say I dont know anything about McDonalds to make those comments.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 28, 2009)

o, dont worry someone will pull a statistic out pretty soon.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, I better put in my $.02 on the original topic,  before this thread gets locked. 

I have no problems with tattoos in EMS, as long as they are covered. If they can't be covered, sorry... I wouldn't hire you.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 28, 2009)

good stuff... i agree


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Im waiting on someone to come back with a study or a comparison of the cheeseburger to the Big Mac tand how one is safer than the other... and than for someone to say I dont know anything about McDonalds to make those comments.



I actually eat at McDonalds at least once a week.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Im waiting on someone to come back with a study or a comparison of the cheeseburger to the Big Mac tand how one is safer than the other... and than for someone to say I dont know anything about McDonalds to make those comments.



Unfortunately, even those in the professional level at McDonald's have a higher education than most Paramedics... Definitely the ugly head of lack of education is popping through. Lack of microbiology and understanding the difference in disease processes is quite evident. Having a tattoo is irrelevant in this discussion. I could care less if their back was one ink blot.. just where the public can see. Remember, you are not representing yourself, your representing the company. 

It is a shame though to read posts, especially those posted in a healthcare forum that demonstrates ignorance on public health, vaccines and just even basic bio hazard and transmission of general public diseases. Really, it's embarrassing that our profession lacks so much general knowledge and education in basic health care. 

R/r 911


----------



## Smash (Jul 28, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Well, I better put in my $.02 on the original topic,  before this thread gets locked.
> 
> I have no problems with tattoos in EMS, as long as they are covered. If they can't be covered, sorry... I wouldn't hire you.



Ok, hypothetical time. You are running your service and need to hire a new medic. You get 2 applicants: me and another medic. 

The other medic is a nice cleancut young man with no tattoos, 21 years old and fresh out of medic school. 

I am... older than that, have 11 years as a medic, a Bachelors degree in Health Science, a Masters in education, a Masters in epidemiology and work part time for a highly regarded university teaching in nursing and paramedicine courses.  I also have a tattoo of a bird on the inside of my wrist that can't be covered up.  

Who would you prefer to hire?


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

Smash said:


> Ok, hypothetical time. You are running your service and need to hire a new medic. You get 2 applicants: me and another medic.
> 
> The other medic is a nice cleancut young man with no tattoos, 21 years old and fresh out of medic school.
> 
> ...



That tattoo can be hidden. Wearing a watch or wearing a long sleeve shirt should cover that up. I was referring more to the face/neck tattoos and whatever other places you can think of that can't be covered.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> That tattoo can be hidden. Wearing a watch or wearing a long sleeve shirt should cover that up. I was referring more to the face/neck tattoos and whatever other places you can think of that can't be covered.



Or a sweatband or bandaid on the wrist.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 28, 2009)

Smash said:


> Ok, hypothetical time. You are running your service and need to hire a new medic. You get 2 applicants: me and another medic.
> 
> The other medic is a nice cleancut young man with no tattoos, 21 years old and fresh out of medic school.
> 
> ...



Number 1 inside wrist it could be covered, but to feed your argument here goes.  

I'd hire the new medic.   No bad habits to break.  Would still understand more to be learned.  Showed respect by showing up clean cut.


----------



## Smash (Jul 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Number 1 inside wrist it could be covered, but to feed your argument here goes.
> 
> I'd hire the new medic.   No bad habits to break.  Would still understand more to be learned.  Showed respect by showing up clean cut.



Oooooookay...

Aside from the fact that I never said that I wasn't showing up cleancut (in fact I always wear a suit and tie to interviews of any sort), and ignoring the spurious argument that the new medic would understand that more is to be learned (and believe me, that is not often the case!) and the equally absurd argument that I have 'bad habits' to break... and ignoring your sig that clearly holds education to be paramount...

You would prefer to take an essentially uneducated and defintiely unexperienced young man than the experienced medic with more degrees and advanced degrees than most people in this industry will ever hold, simply because of a tattoo.

So essentially, image is more important than having medics on the street who not only know what to do, but how and why to do it and also how to pass that knowledge on to other EMTs.

Fair enough.

I have to say I am increasingly hapy to work for the service I do that values knowledge, ability, experience, attitude and so forth more than whether their medics have some art on them.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 28, 2009)

*re*



Ridryder911 said:


> *Just me personally, I rather have a boring life than no life or to later have Kaposi's sarcoma, or have to take interferon injections and have s/s of severe flu for weeks and see your liver slowly disintegrate.. yeah, call me boring.*.
> 
> R/r 911



As someone that has a full back piece and both chest guards completed as i work on my traditional Japanese body suit i really have to say this.  

It's beats being old and lying around dying of nothing, were all going to go sometimes so we might as well live life the way we want to as we don't get another chance at it.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

Rid... I was mainly instigating 3/4 of this entire thread! chill out... where has the "lack of education" been shown in this thread? I been poking fun cause half of you are so freak'n (cant say the word of choice) uptight its ridiculous.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 29, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Rid... I was mainly instigating 3/4 of this entire thread! chill out... where has the "lack of education" been shown in this thread? I been poking fun cause half of you are so freak'n (cant say the word of choice) uptight its ridiculous.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's something I find funny.


People of my generation were raised to tolerate all differences.  We were taught this *usually* from our parents.


But now that we're exiting college and entering the workforce, having somewhat practiced tolerance for 20+ years, we are being un-tolerated by the very same people who taught it to us when we enter the workforce, citing some things as "unprofessional".



People my age really don't care too much about certain things.  If someone has a piercing, male or female, so be it.  Yes, there are lines (if you get picked up by a magnet... too much), but we don't instantly say "UNPROFESSIONAL for a guy to have a tongue ring!".    Yes, you should remove piercings when going to an interview, but the mere fact that a guy has one on his face, or a girl has more then her ears, should not be an instant disqualification in the "professional" arena. 


Tattoos?  Yea, there are exception.  I don't want to see Casper the friendly ghost saying "Up yours".  But I don't look down on someone who's helping me in Best Buy because they have a tribal on their wrist.  Yea, it could be covered, but again, to instantly remove them from the running for a job is stupid, so long as the tattoo isn't inappropriate.  







My experience?  I had ear pierced in 5th grade, took it out in 6th, and have never gotten a tattoo, but I hire people that do.


----------



## marineman (Jul 29, 2009)

You're right, I don't mind the guy at best buy having a tattoo however there's a difference in who I'll trust to pick out my TV and who I'll trust my life with. I don't think best buy and EMS are really striving for the same level of professionalism (or should be, right now best buy is probably more professional). I personally have no problem with a well thought out meaningful tattoo however I am not your patient. Many of our patients are much older and were raised in a generation where that was unacceptable. It's not about what you view as acceptable or what you think should be viewed as acceptable it's about the opinion of your patient. 

Actually I have a tattoo myself however I have it somewhere that is covered while I'm in uniform.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 29, 2009)

marineman said:


> Actually I have a tattoo myself however I have it somewhere that is covered while I'm in uniform.



Lower back?


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 29, 2009)

not cool... but it was funny


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 30, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> And that makes it every more dangerous.  Read a little about the number of kids killed due to mistaken identity.  Be glad you don't live in a city or work in a busy ED where you will see patients from many parts of that city become a patient or fatality due to gang violence.  In the 30 years I've worked as a Paramedic (and RRT), I can't even begin to tell you the number of dead gang members or mistaken gang members under the age of 18 I have seen over the years.



Urban high school graduate here. I don't need to read about gang violence; I've seen plenty. Not all of the places I've lived and worked have been rural or safe... 

And yeah, a friend of mine got hep C after a tattoo. She and her friend shared a needle in some sort of bizarre 'blood sisters' thing. Any reputable tattoo place would never allow that. None of the inked people I know who went to places that use fresh needles and autoclaves got anything. Screening is always a good idea, but it's quite possible to get a tattoo at a place where the risk of infection is very low.


----------

